# Cannot stand my bf's dog...



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess technically its his parents dog but he still lives at home while he's in college...but she is the most ill trained, spoiled brat of a dog I have ever met in my life. They carry her up and down the stairs because she wont go on her own (this just recently started), bring her food and water bowls to her every 10 minutes, have a pee pad in every room of the house, newspaper in the garage for her to potty on and take her on walks a few times a day. Then they complain about her going potty in their new expensive house. The dog has no manners or training what so ever and basically rules the house.

She is a 4 year old, over weight Shih Tzu. She is beyond spoiled and her biting problem is getting worse. I have to wear shoes around their house because she attacks your feet and wont let go. She bites everyone in their family and they "discipline" her by picking her up hugging her tight talking in a baby voice saying that she cant do that (the whole time she is growling) and put her right back down and she does it again. Last night I was over playing a board game with his little sister and for no reason the dog lunged across the board game and tried to bite my hand. She didn't break skin but she grabbed my hand and I had to pull it out of her mouth. She did the same thing to my bf and his sister as well and they just set her up on the couch growling and trying to bite them when they try to touch her.(they feel it is cruel to lock them in a separate room or in a crate when you can't watch them, therefore they set her on the couch because she can't jump down and bite people).

She has bitten a couple of people outside their family, one was a little girl and she broke the skin, and I told them the consequences if she gets reported to the county one too many times. And they get all concerned but don't do anything about it.

Sorry for the rant, she really sent me over the edge last night and I was ready to make huge scene over it. I CANNOT stand that dog...it makes me not even want to go over to their house because I have to worry about getting bit every time I walk through the door. Someone come steal her, send her to doggie boot camp and talk to his parents because they obviously don't listen to my advise after they ask me for it


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you have my sympathy. this is a classic case of small dog syndrome - oh, she's so cute, she's our baby, we can't hurt her feelings. and then they go about reinforcing her growling and biting by picking her up and babying her. it's a lawsuit waiting to happen. but nothing you can do about it, really. she's someone else's dog and you're a guest in their home. feel free, however, to come to pf and rant all you want. i suspect you will find a lot of folks who share your perspective. i realized a long time ago that the reason i can't stand my neighbor's maltie is because my neighbor has never trained him properly. but she's such a nice lady. the most i've ever done is, when she's blamed her daughter for spoiling him, laughed and said, it's not just your daughter. no further dare i go, or that would be the end of our being friendly.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I can sympathize! When I was a teen ager my best friend and her family had a Cairn Terrier named "Sniffer". He would take things that didn't belong to him and run under the bed with it. If they tried to get him out or his "prize" away from him he would bite. They would back off and let him have whatever it was. He ruined more things!

He grabbed my shoe once and under the bed he went. They warned me not to try to get it. I reached under there, grabbed him by the scruff (it is all I could reach) and dragged him out snarling and snapping. I took the shoe (without further incidence) and walked away. I never said a word, no yelling, no meanness. From then on if he got something I could take it away with no problem but his own family could not.

It just shows how spoiled these dogs become! Just like kids, they need boundaries.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'd be showin' the cad the door, M. U can do way better than him... and his family's bratty dog.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My best friend's parents have one like that (Shih Tzu) too, his name is Oliver and he bites my feet under the table for the sin of sitting there I guess (I didn't touch him) or if I sit on their couch he'll bite me because he might want to lie where I'm sitting. Very annoying! Also he barks incessantly at anything that moves outside, I don't know how they put up with him. Anyway it's their problem I guess, I only have to deal with him when I go over there. But as you said, don't know why they don't do something about him, it's solveable!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Shin tzus are the bane of my existence in the grooming salon!!!! I grab on to some chin hair or tie them up with a groomers helper or e-collar and let them have their tantrums, then continue to do what I need to get done. They eventually realize they can't have their way and mom and dad get a whole report card with homework. When they say fluffy wouldn't ever bite anyone, I show them my hand. Sometimes you have to lay out the truth to get someone to realize the harm they are causing. Hopefully it won't get so bad that they would have to euthanize it for behavior they caused.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

hahaha, Ellyisme, you reminded me of a shih tzu we used to groom named Amy Payne. We called her Amy Pain in the A**. She was horrible! Then one day her owner, Mr. Payne come in and tells me he went to his lawyer and had it put in his will that if he died, that Amy would be mine! HAHAHAHA. Boy did the groomers tease me!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> hahaha, Ellyisme, you reminded me of a shih tzu we used to groom named Amy Payne. We called her Amy Pain in the A**. She was horrible! Then one day her owner, Mr. Payne come in and tells me he went to his lawyer and had it put in his will that if he died, that Amy would be mine! HAHAHAHA. Boy did the groomers tease me!


Is she still around?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh gosh no! lol....I quit that job probably 7 years ago and Amy was probably 10 years old at the time (I hope). So I am thinking she is probably long gone!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Oh gosh no! lol....I quit that job probably 7 years ago and Amy was probably 10 years old at the time (I hope). So I am thinking she is probably long gone!


Haha! Fingers crossed for you then. Lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Ellyisme said:


> Shin tzus are the bane of my existence in the grooming salon!!!! I grab on to some chin hair or tie them up with a groomers helper or e-collar and let them have their tantrums, then continue to do what I need to get done. They eventually realize they can't have their way and mom and dad get a whole report card with homework. When they say fluffy wouldn't ever bite anyone, I show them my hand. Sometimes you have to lay out the truth to get someone to realize the harm they are causing. Hopefully it won't get so bad that they would have to euthanize it for behavior they caused.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They really are a PIA to groom...so far a majority of the ones I've met/groomed haven't made me very fond of the breed lol. Yes, some are cute, but not my cup of tea. I'd choose my poodle over them any day


----------

